# Looking for hunting lease in SW GA



## tony-kelly@comcast.net (Jan 10, 2010)

I am looking for land to lease or a club to join for the 10-11 season.  I live in Tallahassee, FL and am looking for something within an hours drive.  If anybody has anything please send me a PM.  Thanks


----------



## klmgrizzly (May 30, 2011)

530 Acres in Early County; looking for four members; South of Arlington, Ga. Camp established with water and electricity. Contact e-mail - klmgrizzly700@yahoo.com


----------



## kmckinnie (May 30, 2011)

tony-kelly@comcast.net said:


> I am looking for land to lease or a club to join for the 10-11 season.  I live in Tallahassee, FL and am looking for something within an hours drive.  If anybody has anything please send me a PM.  Thanks



We are from the T town area aswell! You can check out our club heres the info! Good  luck finding one! 







Thanks  k


----------



## kmckinnie (May 30, 2011)

Oops heres the add!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=621007


----------



## bobcat (May 31, 2011)

Have openings in Colquitt co ! Little over hr drive but if interested you can pm me


----------



## Dean B. (Jun 13, 2011)

tony-kelly@comcast.net said:


> I am looking for land to lease or a club to join for the 10-11 season.  I live in Tallahassee, FL and am looking for something within an hours drive.  If anybody has anything please send me a PM.  Thanks



Tom, we have a Trophy club near Sylvester, Ga.(Worth County) that might be of interest to you although it would probably be a couple of hours drive. We have 760 acres & will only have five (5) members.
Please advise of any interest by contacting me at deananbrans@bellsouth.net or cell phone #229-834-1022.
Thanks,
Dean Branson


----------



## joedublin (Jul 11, 2011)

We have a 525 acre lease in Whigham,Georgia ( between Bainbridge and Cairo )...deer, turkeys...NO HOGS! Still hunting, no dogs...4 planted fields, 2 free running creeks,lots of white oaks and planted pines.Primitive camping....dues are $585 per member.We MAY have a spot open in a couple of weeks.        jlong49@cox.net


----------

